# Shepton April



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well due to the cancellation of January show we now have a show in April at Shepton  hope Stone Leisure have got the weather right this time :roll: :lol: 

We have 30 on the list at the moment most of which are transferees from January and we do still have plenty of room if a few more of you would like to join us there.

We also have a few electric hook ups available at a cost of £17.25 for the duration of the show i.e. Thur to Monday 12pm.

If you would like a hook up please contact either Clianthus or myself as we only have 5 available. Payment will be to the rally marshals on arrival.

So come lets be having a few more join us for a pleasant weekend in Somerset and you never know Pollydoodle might bring some of her famous Apple Cake  (well I hope she does as I need a fix :lol: )



Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

looks like I'm going to have to get baking! :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jac,

We have the Exeter show first so if Sheila makes us applecake there might not be any left for Shepton 8O so you will have to do some serious grovelling :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> We have the Exeter show first so if Sheila makes us applecake there might not be any left for Shepton 8O so you will have to do some serious grovelling :wink:
> 
> Cheers Steve


Tuff I put my order in first :lol:

Jac


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Steve, 
I might not make it to Exeter. never mind, you can have TWO helpings! :wink:

Sheila
ps I made some for Shepton and we're having it for our tea :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds scrummy  feeling hungry now


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Although a few more of you have decided to join us, we still have plenty of room at this show.

We only have a few Electric hook-ups left at £17.25 for the weekend. (If you do decide to come and want a hook-up, please add your name to our list and PM LadyJ or myself regarding the hook-up as soon as possible)

Stone Leisure have now opened the booking and full details are in the rally section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=278

So if you do want to join us, I can't promise Applecake but I can promise you a pleasant weekend in good company and hopefully a good show.

Go on put your name down, you know you want to :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have had a couple more add there names to the rally list do any of you want any electric?

We still have room for a few more as well


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Surely some more of you want to come to this new show. The list of exhibitors looks good:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/the_outdoor_leisure_show_2/exhibitors_at_outdoor_leisu.html

The camping isn't expensive for a full weekend with entertainment thown in:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/book_online_2/

And we also have a few electric hook-ups available for those of you that prefer to have one.

So come on folks get your names down and join us at Shepton in April.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

clianthus said:


> And we also have a few electric hook-ups available for those of you that prefer to have one.


Hi Jenny,

Do you still have hook-ups available for Shepton in April?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

Yes we still have a few left are you coming and do you want one?

Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Hezbez
> 
> Yes we still have a few left are you coming and do you want one?
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

Yes, please put us down for an electric hook-up.

I have added my name to the attendees list and I will book with Stoneleisure this weekend. 
Can I phone them to book, or do I have to do it via the on-line booking form?

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

Righty oh electric reserved for you please pay us on arrival at Shepton cash please £17.25

You can phone Stone or book on line which ever suits you best.

Look forward to seeing you there


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

We do still have 3, possibly 4 hook-ups left if anyone else is thinking of coming to the show, but I must know by 1/3/2010 if you require a hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We only have 2 poss 3 now electric hook ups available.

Could ned please let us know which show if any he is intending attending and what he wants doing with his electric if anything???



Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie or Jen, Booked to go to Shepton. If you have any hookups left can you put my name on one please.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

No problem we'll keep you a hook-up. £17.25 for the weekend, pay us when you arrive.

Look forward to seeing you again.

Only 1 possibly 2 hook-ups left now folks!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Ian one booked for you  

Jacquie

Edit snap Jen you just beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Jacqui,

Booking for Shepton now confirmed with Stone.
Thanks for adding us to the 'electric list'.

Cheers


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have 2 more joining at Shepton welcome eggtractor & mushy  do either of you require electric?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming to Shepton? we still have room for a few more there and if the unconfirmed on the rally list would like to le us know when they have booked if would be appreciated.

Unconfirmed
Rayo
Mollymo
Mushy
Salfy
janic
Chausson


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Jacquie
Just booked can you confirm for me please?

Ta

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> Jacquie
> Just booked can you confirm for me please?
> 
> Ta
> ...


Ok Sonja all confirmed  and ive taken you off me naughty listy :lol:

any more now booked??????????

Pre booking closing date is 26th March folks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Shepton?

Could the unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 

Well you have less then a month to pre-book this show, booking closes 26/03/2010.

When you pre-book putting Motorhomefacts.com as your club you get a £2 club discount PLUS you get to park with us   

We have a very convenient area at this show, with hard-standing and only a short walk to everything, so why don't a few more of you join us, we still have plenty of room.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Shepton you only have 26 days now left to book.


Jacquie


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jacquie
Have now confirmed so see you there.

Ron Jacqueline


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Anybody coming to Shepton from London direction who uses the A303 be aware that there are major roadworks at Mere which has closed the A303 in both directions. There are long diversions in place. Various reports suggest different dates for completion but there is a very good chance the A303 will still be closed in April.

http://www.highways.gov.uk/news/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=168057

rayc


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that info Ray, we may need it :roll:

We still have plenty of space in the MHF area at this show.

It is an indoor show same as it usually is in January, but there is still plenty going on and the weather could still be iffy in April  I do hope spring has arrived by then though!

Here is a link to the list of exhibitors so far :

http://www.stoneleisure.com/april-leap-into-spring-2/exhibitors-at-outdoor-leisu-2.html

Hope a few more of you decide to join us, have a look at our rally listing and get booking, pre-booking to camp in the MHF club area closes on 26/3/2010.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=278


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*shepton*

Does anybody know what the entertainment will be?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bertieburstner

Stone Leisure never advertise what the entertainment will be, presumeably because it is free. There are also very restricted numbers so not always possible to get in, you have to get there very early to get a seat. 

It isn't usually anyone "famous" though :wink: but as I have never been I can't say whether it is any good or not. Sorry.

Most folks that come with MHF usually meet up in the upstairs bar later in the evening and don't bother with the entertainment.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

There are still a few unconfirmed on this rally :roll: :roll: 

Can you please let us know when you have booked with Stone Leisure. Thanks.

Still space if anyone else wants to come.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

All booked and confirmed now Jenny.

Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks tokkalosh and Rayo for letting me know they have booked, I've taken you off my naughty list :lol: :lol: 

Still space if anyone else wants to come, but no hook-ups left sorry, but we won't need them will we!! It'll be lovely and sunny and warm :roll: :roll: Well it's got to get warmer sometime, hasn't it :? :?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We are still thinking about it Jenny,but now we see Tokkalosh is going we might not bother  (Only joking Tricia) :lol: :lol: 

The closing dates the 26 th march ?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes Phil, closing date 26th March so still a couple of weeks to make up your mind.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

moblee said:


> We are still thinking about it Jenny,but now we see Tokkalosh is going we might not bother  (Only joking Tricia) :lol: :lol:


Hey you, I heard that 8O :lol: 
Be great to see you all - hope you can make it


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi , just got our ticket today please count us in, thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

teal said:


> Hi , just got our ticket today please count us in, thanks.


Hi Teal

Can you please add yourself to the rally list. Thanks

Shepton Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi teal

Thanks for letting us know. I assume you have booked to camp with Motorhomefacts?

If you have could you please add your name to the rally list and confirm your attendance from the auto generated e-mail you will receive.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=278

Look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Shepton*

We are definitely booked for Peterborough, but have committed to house sitting (with grandchildren)in Surrey till the Wednesday so might not get up till Saturday, so may not book but take pot luck!
Last year we were in General but came over for a chat, do you still want a 10"Thompson 12v TV Jacqui?
Wendy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton*



ambegayo said:


> We are definitely booked for Peterborough, but have committed to house sitting (with grandchildren)in Surrey till the Wednesday so might not get up till Saturday, so may not book but take pot luck!
> Last year we were in General but came over for a chat, do you still want a 10"Thompson 12v TV Jacqui?
> Wendy


Hi Wendy

You have got me totally confused here :roll: not difficult I know :lol: are you saying you may come to Shepton or are you talking about Peterborough?

Yes still wanting a tv that I can use if its not tooo expensive.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Shepton in April we have all hardstanding pitch there so if the heavens open we won't sink  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can you all please download the MHF Badge and put your user name on it and place in your windows when arriving at Shepton.Click on it and it will enlarge it for printing.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well this show is a record breaker!!

Still over a week to go before booking closes and everyone is confirmed   

Thanks folks, it does make life so much easier for Jac and me.

We do still have space for a few more if anyone else wants to come.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Great. That means less nagging is needed next time!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

We can't do less nagging, we are women after all and you have to admit it does help sometimes :roll: :roll: :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-801750.html#801750

Well it helped you to confirm that you had booked :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Why do I never learn not to pick a fight with a woman?

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Why do I never learn not to pick a fight with a woman?
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's OK for you mate, you don't have to live with her. :roll:

Mind you - you did ask for that one didn't you? :greenjumpers:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have room for a few more on this rally, booking closes on 26th March so still time if you want to join us at Shepton.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming then? please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and booking with Stone Leisure by Friday 26th March.That is this Friday coming folks


Jacquie


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

How far from the main show are we?.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

teal said:


> How far from the main show are we?.


To the first inside area about 100m. The buildings are then almost all joined together.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bath & West Our camping area

The Grey buildings are where the exhibitors are although there is more outside as well and we are next to them on the left hand side

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Although we had been told that Club pre-booking closed on 26th March, on-line booking does still seem to be open :roll: :roll: 

I will leave the MHF list open until Stone Leisure close their bookings in case we have any last minute bookers


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just wondering if there will be any young children there ?

Rhiannon 7 year old grand-daughter is hoping there will be SO ARE WE!!!!!

We are due to arrive Thursday late afternoon/ early evening and leaving on Sunday.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Peggy

There are 5 more children on the list but I don't know their ages.

Perhaps their parents will post on here if they see your query.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

I have contacted Stone Leisure and they are leaving both online and phone bookings open until Wednesday 31st March.

So if anymore want to join us you do still have a couple of days to book.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Club pre-booking for this show is now CLOSED.

If you decide that you do wish to go please pay at the gate on arrival and you will be parked in the General Camping area.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We are going to Shepton Mallet with MHF, just a thougth about sat' tv reception near a building, twice we have parked up and found a obstacle blocking our signal so have you parked at this position before?.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have usually locked on to Sat TV when parked with the MHF goup.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, we wont be able to make the show So you can let someone else have my elec hookup. 

Peter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

waspes said:


> Hi Jacquie, we wont be able to make the show So you can let someone else have my elec hookup.
> 
> Peter.


Ok Peter thanks for letting me know.

Do you want to sell your tickets on as I may know somebody thats looking for some. I have sent you a pm

Jacquie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes ok. 

Thanks Peter.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

waspes said:


> Hi Jacquie, we wont be able to make the show So you can let someone else have my elec hookup.
> 
> Peter.


Yes please if no-one else has already had it, I was wondering how I was going to charge my batteries for my disability scooter

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Peggy

I'm sorry but I'm afraid we already have a waiting list for any hook-ups that become available, so this one has gone.

We will add you to the list but don't worry if you don't get one and you need to charge your scooter just ask the rally marshals and they will sort something out for you.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Electric Hook-up information*

Hi All

Can the following members who have already agreed to purchase the available hook-ups please try to have the correct payment (£17.25) in cash and pay the rally marshal on arrival at the show. Thanks

Hezbez
Hymerhome
Mollymo
Pollydoodle
Rayo
Solentviews

You are also advised by the contractors that you will need a 25 metre connection lead to connect to the hook-up points. Please also remember that it is only a 6amp hook-up, so care should be taken not to overload it, a reconnection charge of £25 + VAT will be charged for any trips caused by overloading or customer faulty equipment.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering if we're on grass or hardstanding at Shepton?
(Seen enough mud over the last week to last me the rest of the year :roll: :lol: )


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Just wondering if we're on grass or hardstanding at Shepton?
> (Seen enough mud over the last week to last me the rest of the year :roll: :lol: )


Hardstanding Morag  and yes i'm with you there I seem to have mud everywhere 

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Got the message re electric payment, thanks. All in hand

What time can we arrive thursday?

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Got the message re electric payment, thanks. All in hand
> 
> What time can we arrive thursday?
> 
> Sheila


Anytime after 10am Sheila that gives Jen and me time to get up have breakfast and walk the dogs and get organised before the hordes all arrive :lol: well that's the theory don't always work though 8O :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Also looks like it might be better weather as from Wednesday


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Jacquie

I could bring you all breakfast in bed :roll: 

We will probably be there 11.30 -ish

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Jacquie
> 
> I could bring you all breakfast in bed :roll:
> 
> ...


Apple Cake for tea would be better Sheila :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

We and sweeny (Ivan & Margaret) will not be arriving until Friday - early pm: looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Kind regards - Andrea & Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JollyJack said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> We and sweeny (Ivan & Margaret) will not be arriving until Friday - early pm: looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> Kind regards - Andrea & Bob


Ok thanks Bob see you all Friday then 

Can you bring some decent weather with you please.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Try to Jacquie   

Bob


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Apple cake made   

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Apple cake made
> 
> Sheila


Oo smashing Shelia 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you are not going to make it could you please let us know by text or phone as internet is very doggy at Shepton :roll: 

Also please let us know if you arrive late and get stuck in a holding bay as this saves us hanging around waiting for you.


My number is 0753 863 6122

Jens number is 0770 927 3974

We should be on site late afternoon tomorrow Wednesday.

If any of you would like to purchase the MHF windscreen stickers please ask us on arrival they are a £1 each, we also have a few other items with MHF on them as well.

Jacquie


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe I have missed it, apologies if so, but can I ask if MHF are in their usual Shepton position?

Ta

Paul


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Maybe I have missed it, apologies if so, but can I ask if MHF are in their usual Shepton position?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Yes MHF is at the usual spot.

Cheers C&S


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,can i just turn up Saturday afternoon and stay overnight ????....thanks..Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tyreman1 said:


> Hi,can i just turn up Saturday afternoon and stay overnight ????....thanks..Dave


The answer is a qualified Yes but you will have to camp in the General area. I believe the minimum charge will be £30 which includes entry for two people

From stone's web site:

Is it possible to just turn up and camp *till monday *with no reservation?
• Yes - Simply book in at the gate.

There is no single night charge, it is £38 from Thursday till Monday or £30 Friday till Monday no matter when you depart.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tyreman1 said:


> Hi,can i just turn up Saturday afternoon and stay overnight ????....thanks..Dave


Hi Dave

Yes you can pay on the gate and camp in the General area till Monday morning

Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help..much appreciated


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you are not going to make it could you please let us know by text or phone as internet is very doggy at Shepton 

Also please let us know if you arrive late and get stuck in a holding bay as this saves us hanging around waiting for you.


My number is 0753 863 6122

Jens number is 0770 927 3974

We should be on site late afternoon today

If any of you would like to purchase the MHF windscreen stickers please ask us on arrival they are a £1 each, we also have a few other items with MHF on them as well.

Jacquie


----------

